# Painting Shopping complex



## PaintingContractor (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 

I'm going to be painting an exterior shopping complex in the next month or so, and I'm curious as to some suggestions on the following:

The shopping complex that I will be painting has a major grocery store along with a outdoor strip mall around it. I will be painting the exterior of the entire shopping area and my question is how to spray everything while business is still going on ( customer walking around and parking in front of the stores etc.). Obviously I don't want to get paint on vehicles and such). Any suggestions on progressively working around high traffic areas? 

I've done a ton of exterior residential painting, and some commercial painting, but never something of this size. I have some ideas, but some tips from somebody who's done this alot would really help, 

Thanks!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Simple - Dont spray.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This is kind of like those cases we used to get where you ask:

How can you price something if you are not sure how to do it effectively, efficiently and professionally?

If someone prices a job like this with spraying as the application method, then realize that it was a bad idea, how can they possibly substitute manual application and do ok on the contract? 

Could one go to a lesser material to offset the heightened labor intensive nature of the job?

Do you break the contract altogether?

_Like sand through the hour glass...so are the days of the painter..._


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Or try low pressure and roll with 18 or 14 inch rollers? or after hours when traffic is slow . Just throwing out ideas for you.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Im not weather man (see other thread) but a exterior shopping coplex in March in Denver doesnt sound like a good mix.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Get there early in the morning and flag off the parking spots. Like Neps said a lot of strip malls are better if you just cut and roll.If you have large windows and just strips of painted area, it will take less time to just roll it.If it was summer it would be better maybe to spray because it would dry before it went very far, but now the wet paint will travel a good ways.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Im not weather man (see other thread) but a exterior shopping coplex in March in Denver doesnt sound like a good mix.


Light wintry mix keeps the cars wet...mother natures protection?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Check your insurance policy, many exclude overspray claims.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I also cant believe the property manager didnt outline the method to be used in the spec in keeping the best interest and safety for the consumers of their tenants. How could you have bid this job without being certain of the method?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I also cant believe the property manager didnt outline the method to be used in the spec in keeping the best interest and safety for the consumers of their tenants. How could you have bid this job without being certain of the method?


This is the part I dont get either: Bid job, get job, figure out how to do job. 

Its highly recommended that a professional paint contractor should research all aspects of the project BEFORE estimating and submitting. Makes for much more accurate pricing.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It can be done though, just has to be planned and budgeted for. When we did a similar job, all spraying was done at night.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> This is the part I dont get either: Bid job, get job, figure out how to do job.
> 
> Its highly recommended that a professional paint contractor should research all aspects of the project BEFORE estimating and submitting. Makes for much more accurate pricing.


Yeah that's true: but if he cuts & rolls he will get out of there faster than covering all the windows anyway, and yes I agree he needs to see all the way through a project, but unless it's a starbucks where you have people driving through all day/night I don't think he has much to worry about.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

We sprayed a smallish local shopping plaza complex + library last summer. Started very early in the morning, so got a good 4 hrs in before cars even started to arrive. Marked off the first 2 rows of parking spots around the perimeter and continued spraying. Wind was not a major factor those 3 days. Backup plan was to roll if wind persisted. The pricing/agreement reflected that possibility.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

We've done a few store exteriors. This image was from a D&W Grocery store. We blocked off the entire side. No parking, no drive throughs, no cars! Be careful about wind as well. We did a job a couple years ago where the wind whipped our roller splatter around the side of the building and it landed all over 1/2 dozen cars. We werent even spraying that day! The more area you can block off, the better you will be. Talk to the store manager and explain to him the importance of orange cones


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Mantis said:


> We've done a few store exteriors. This image was from a D&W Grocery store. We blocked off the entire side. No parking, no drive throughs, no cars! Be careful about wind as well. We did a job a couple years ago where the wind whipped our roller splatter around the side of the building and it landed all over 1/2 dozen cars. We werent even spraying that day! The more area you can block off, the better you will be. Talk to the store manager and explain to him the importance of orange cones


you will have to slow those rollers down to under a hundred mph to get that spray under control.


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Im not weather man (see other thread) but a exterior shopping coplex in March in Denver doesnt sound like a good mix.


That's exactly what I was thinking? 

March+Denver+Exterior Painting=


----------



## PaintingContractor (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey, Thanks for the ideas everybody... I've definitely considered using cones to mark off certain sections while I work my way down the shopping complex and trying to schedule it early in the morning. I have definitely put some extra room within my bid for working around the extra time & material for rolling, if it comes to it... but its better to roll it in order to avoid the overspray.... and yes, my insurance definitely includes overspray on cars! 

Thanks for all the input


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I learned this lesson the hard way when I was young, and just starting out. The wind is most always blowing where I live, and I was spraying 100's of yards away from the nearest vehicle. I thought no way could that be an issue. 

Thank God insurance covered it thou, I think I managed to get about 15 vehicles and the body shop was charging around $400 a piece to clean the over spray off.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

michfan said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking?
> 
> March+Denver+Exterior Painting=


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I learned this lesson the hard way when I was young, and just starting out. The wind is most always blowing where I live, and I was spraying 100's of years away from the nearest vehicle. I thought no way could that be an issue.
> 
> Thank God insurance covered it thou, I think I managed to get about 15 vehicles and the body shop was charging around $400 a piece to clean the over spray off.


Latex paint is very tricky in the fact that just a few degrees one way or the other can mean a lot of distance the paint can travel in the wet state.You start to spray and your body tells you the temp is in the sixties and it's really in the fifties.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

We spray, and back roll every job... Latex paint drys after 14'... orange barrells, yellow tape, good communication, a nice radio station.

Good luck making any money..without using a sprayer...wtf

The only thing latex paint will do is "dust cars"...not stick...give them a car wash, and send them on there way....You act to nice about it..they will stick there nose, right in your a$$.

Being nice is one thing.... being to nice, is stupid

Paint the damm building...get your ck.... You work to slow..."They will complain even more"

....RA....RA...


Stay Frosty


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

"Latex paint drys after 14'"

Your right for summer months ,I think he wants advise he can use for this time of year.Come on Woody, one size does not fit all. Is that what you tell your guy's for this time of year? Guy's, just get out there and start spraying. I don't really think you would do that.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Spraying is for saving time... bring spray tip/gun close to walls being painted.."Do not try to JUST spray, without back rolling"
The closer the gun/tip is to surface..the better...AGAIN; "Your trying to save time, the sprayer is for delivering material to surface.... 
On a side note; I like aiming my tip away from areas being "cut-in"..BUT, If you aim tip away from "cut-in" area, then spray extra paint there...YOU can use extra paint for cutting in....Therefore; "Eliminating the need for "dipping brush" into a "cut bucket"
Hopefully you understand the terminology , I'm expressing to you...or you can read my sloppy spelling.
Spraying OIL in any weather outside is stupid...under MOST situations.... 

I have painted 1000's of exterior jobs....downtown to uptown...
Never had a problem with latex sticking to "un-wanted area's"


Stay Frosty


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

I told my guys to go home..if they didn't have a beer for me to(1991)
Today,.. I don't even know my guy's, have had four surgery's, 
8 perscriptions, an occational joint, and shoot squerrils ,with my sling shot in the back yard...... Practicing for 2012


Ra....RA


Stay Frosty


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Crow?


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Crow?


To hard to kill, and to many neighbors calling the cops on me.... I guess they didn't like little holes in there house....wtf


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Could it BEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! CROW????????????????????????


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It's a Crow with a Woody


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Could it BEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! CROW????????????????????????


I don't think so, just reminded me of Crow.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

That is a insult to Crow.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

No, it's not Crow, you know that.Crow has a certain way with words


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

woody I don't mean bad to you, but I have sprayed a few thousand gallons of paint also, and kind of have an idea of wind and latex paint.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree wit hRCP on this one. If you must spray, do it at night and keep as much of the vicinity sectioned off as you can. Working during the day - stick with a roller.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Put another squerril on the grill, this morning, and decided to read..... 
If you like it...I love it.

Never had a problem with spraying.. in 30mph winds..or in a 40 degree day/night...
While your polishing your noob, I'm collecting the crow

Ra...RA


Stay Frosty

Again.... I'm sorry for being a gerk..It's in my nature...feel free to hurt me, I like pain


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Just goes to show you, we have all kinds of interesting guy's on this PT.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

My wife say's; "Why don't you change the filter..on your resperator"....
"It's like going to the gas station honey"

Stay Frosty..... shot a squirrel


----------



## Joepro0000 (Jul 27, 2009)

My advice is to get 2 boom lifts, 1 guy cutting it in, and 1 guy rolling. With a labor on the ground following the 2 with drop cloths right under neath, atleast 12 ft long span of drop cloths . I'd also mask off the ground about 2 ft from the wall to catch any drips. Get a good exterior paint, and I think you can put an entire coat on it in 1 day. Keep the 2 boom lifts on the road next to the curbs as tight as possible, so cars and drive around you. Keep your labor on the ground warning people to proceed with caution and keep painting. Like woody said, get it done get paid move on!


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

speedrollers will do the trick.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> speedrollers will do the trick.


Another good idea.... I've used those to...just got tired of paying for clean-up. It's bad enough, that I gotta pay for cleaning a brush, and a sprayer !
We NEVER paid for cleaning covers, changing clothes after work, or to many bathroom breaks..."hit the road, call me in a few years...when you get more experience".......Ra...rA


Stay Frosty


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Woody said:


> Another good idea.... I've used those to...just got tired of paying for clean-up. It's bad enough, that I gotta pay for cleaning a brush, and a sprayer !
> We NEVER paid for cleaning covers, changing clothes after work, or to many bathroom breaks..."hit the road, call me in a few years...when you get more experience".......Ra...rA
> 
> 
> Stay Frosty


Throw the roller out. Throw out the hose that goes on the side of the frame. You can buy rolls of tubing at a hardware store for next to nothing. Beats washing cars from overspray.


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

RCP said:


> Check your insurance policy, many exclude overspray claims.


Many insurance policies also ask for a deductible per claimant (ie per car oversprayed). You can put yourself out of business.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I was talking to an old painter and he was telling me about this guy doing a house next to the beach. Winds were ferocious. The guy took his texture gun hopper and cinched it up around the gun housing and used it as a sprayhood. Hood was run along the surface keeping all spray against the wall and out of the wind. After spray, back brush, or roll whatever.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

that is actually a pretty Effing cool idea. In windy situations that would fooking kick ass! Or do the deal like they put on dogs that have been neutered..


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

not enough mispelled words and improper grammar to be crow


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

isn't this job done by now this was posted two months ago??


night time idea is good... or use an inner feed roller system or a spray roller system...


----------



## purdy (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi there! Congratz!!! how do you get jobs like that? who do i talk to? I've been in the painting business for almost 8yrs, I started my own 2yrs ago. I've always work in the residentials and I need to know how to get commecial work.
Thank you. any advice?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

After reading thru all these, I wanna know how the job worked out?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> After reading thru all these, I wanna know how the job worked out?


yeah me too. sick of these questions and no closure.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Here you go


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> After reading thru all these, I wanna know how the job worked out?





TJ Paint said:


> yeah me too. sick of these questions and no closure.


That is one of the downsides to BB's like this, unless it is a regular member you can assume that a good portion of the time you may never know if the advice you gave was used or not, or how the project ended up coming out.
It is really cool when an update is given though.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Big tip, low pressure and some backrolling would git'r done! I must of been out of town working when this thread came about.


----------



## CFPC (Jun 2, 2012)

PaintingContractor said:


> Hey, Thanks for the ideas everybody... I've definitely considered using cones to mark off certain sections while I work my way down the shopping complex and trying to schedule it early in the morning. I have definitely put some extra room within my bid for working around the extra time & material for rolling, if it comes to it... but its better to roll it in order to avoid the overspray.... and yes, my insurance definitely includes overspray on cars!
> 
> Thanks for all the input


Hey, What do you charge to paint a shopping plaza?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

CFPC said:


> Hey, What do you charge to paint a shopping plaza?


It might depend of some stuff.


----------

